# Need help with my chart cause I'm measuring way ahead



## desertgirl351 (Mar 15, 2006)

So I thought my chart was pretty easy to read. I'm almost positive I o'd on day 28. This is only my second cycle pp and I'm breastfeeding. But now I'm measuring 14-15 weeks!! And I felt the baby. Not gas, baby, and it was right below and to the left of my belly button. So am I way off on my chart? My ds was waking alot so my temps were a little up and down but it still looked clear to me. Help!!

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1c701b


----------



## desertgirl351 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Were you measuring 14 weeks on U/S? If so, obviously your last period was not a period. If not, palpitations are not accurate. And phantom kicks happen (theres an obvious difference between gas and kicks that I understand why you know its not gas... but I get the feeling sometimes too. My doctor says it has to do with having a baby before. It could just be coincidence that you got it while pregnant again). I suggest ultrasound dating if you question it.


----------



## desertgirl351 (Mar 15, 2006)

I haven't had an u/s. I'm not sure if I will get one yet. Mostly on the very small chance there is two in there. We live in a state where MWs aren't alowed to do twins and there are no drs around that would "let" me have them without a c/s. I may be able to get one done across the border, we will see. I'm pretty sure of my chart. Guess we will just have to wait.


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

I think you should go ahead and have an ultrasound. If you are unsure of your date, probably best to get the most accurate due date...just in case.

That's crazy that in AZ it's so hard to have twins naturally!


----------

